# NEW UBER APP.......What's the story?



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Can somebody answer the following questions? I have no desire to research this or contact UBER ....

1. Is the new app available simply by updating? Entire country?

2. What are the biggest negatives?

3. Can you still run any NAV app with it? 

4. ANY REASON whatsoever that I shouldn't just hold out as long as possible and keep the old one?


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

The app will update itself, or you can go into your phone's apps list and update manually, if an update is available.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Can somebody answer the following questions? I have no desire to research this or contact UBER ....
> 
> 1. Is the new app available simply by updating? Entire country?
> 
> ...


1. I have 2 phones. I was going to update 1 and keep the other one with the old app, just in case. My second phone auto updated. Bummer.

2. Bugs and Changes:
a. Destination Filter doesn't work.
b.Stacked pool rides automatically start after ending previous ride. Have to go through several menus to figure out the pickup address because it disappeared once ride was auto-started.
c. no night mode on older Android
d. Drop off address partially covers Turn by turn directions if font is too big.
e. Promotions don't show properly
f. more clicks needed than before to access various things
g. buttons that we're accustomed to have moved to different parts of the screen. Needs getting used to.
h. no surge indicator
i. some print is too small and cant change in-app font

3. Nav settings show choices of Uber nav (stay in app) or Google maps (opens in separate app)

4. see above


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> 1. I have 2 phones. I was going to update 1 and keep the other one with the old app, just in case. My second phone auto updated. Bummer.
> 
> 2. Bugs and Changes:
> a. Destination Filter doesn't work.
> ...


So you're saying...

NOT to install the new app....got it...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

I’ve updated the Uber app many times on an android phone still not the new app


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Dara's new app is not available in all markets yet. I don't have it yet and my app (android) has updated as recently as within the last 24 hours.


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

One of those updates will be the new app when it hits your market and you won't know until it happens. Best bet is to turn off auto update over the air or altogether. Watch the forum for your market to see if people start screaming about it. If it's all quiet, then update the app manually. If the *****ing commences don't update.

You can save the app's apk file when it's in an acceptable state with https://m.wikihow.tech/Extract-APK-File-of-Any-App-on-Your-Android-Phone and side load it if the new app slips by you.


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

The worst thing is that they FIXED NOTHING from he old app.


----------



## TedJ (May 8, 2017)

TedJ said:


> The worst thing is that they FIXED NOTHING from he old app.


I take that back. It seems I can now get destination rides towards home within 4 miles of my house/destination. But I don't consider that a change from the original app. As that is how the APP initially worked. At some point UBER decided I didn't need those short trips from the Mall up the mountain beside my house that are regular short trips.



Taxi2Uber said:


> 1. I have 2 phones. I was going to update 1 and keep the other one with the old app, just in case. My second phone auto updated. Bummer.
> 
> 2. Bugs and Changes:
> a. Destination Filter doesn't work.
> ...


I find the most annoying having to fumble through menus to end the trips. Who came up with the dumb idea of sliding the screen up and down. It's so much fun dropping someone off and sliding the screen up and down and up and down and up and down because it won't stop at the point needed to drop off the trip. Destination Features works sporadically, And over all it takes too long to find out information that should be quickly viewed. Current Quest numbers, etc. Surge viewer makes it easy to screw us over. What Uber sends us as how it's supposed to work and how it actually works are two different things.


----------



## MalikBrother (Feb 20, 2018)

We are lucky just yet [no update on iphone].


----------

